# Sattelrohr Außendurchmesser Slide 150



## aquanaut96 (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab eine kurze Frage. Und zwar wollte ich an meinem Slide 150 9.0 eine andere Sattelklemme montieren. Nur bin ich mir beim Außendurchmesser des Sattelrohr nicht ganz sicher und kann den auch nicht vernünftig nachmessen, da ich keine Schublehre hab.
Die Sattelstütze hat ja einen Durchmesser von 31,6 mm (steht jedenfalls auf meiner Reverb drauf). Dann müsste das Sattelrohr doch einen Außendurchmesser von 34,9 mm haben, oder?


----------



## _mike_ (12. Januar 2014)

Jo, 34,9 hab ich an meinem 150 E1 auch und schon den SSP gegen eine "Fun Works - N-Light Sattelklemme schwarz 34,9mm" getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich konnt jetzt doch noch ne Schublehre organisieren. Bei mir ist es ne Hope ohne Schnellspanner in blau geworden. Ich find die passt am besten zum blau vom Hinterbau (jedenfalls nach den Bildern zu urteilen).


----------

